# Shadow's Gate Session 18



## Dumok (Oct 23, 2011)

Session 18
Mission report 13
    Written by Gordoga of the Silent Voice
    Spring 17-18 296 CY

Party Roster:
    Soveliss (Half elven Ranger-Team Leader)
    Tursomog the Ripper (Hobgoblin Cleric of Maglubiyet)
    Apprentice Cyrro of the Yellow (Elven Wizard)
    Weycailin (Half elven Monster trainer and his Gargoyle "Apprentice" Grzah)
    Sebastien (Illumian Cleric of Hela/ Wizard)
    Deputy Constable Artemis Eburi (Human Rogue)
    Brother Ishmael (Halfling Monk)

Primary Objectives: Explore the ruins of Shadow’s Deep to determine what the orcs are seeking within the Goblin-Blight.

    Secondary Mission Objectives:
                  -locate any artifacts or knowledge which may prove useful in determining the fate of Hexe-Kaiser Shadow
                    -Determine the number  of Goblinoids who may be sympathetic to the Reich and wish to rejoin.
                    -Map the complex to see if new tunnels were created.
                  -Locate, if possible, the Lady Ambrose, Priestess of Ilmatar.
              -Deal With any Of the barbaric goblinoids such as Bug Bears and Norkers as well as any other monsters that have taken residence within Shadow’s Deep.

Report:
    "Bugs and Bug-Bears"
    After recovering from the brutal attack of the dire bear, the party resumed exploration of the compound returning to the Seventh level. They eventually found a large chamber covered with Mirrors with a large Sarcophagus located in the northwestern corridor. The party approached the sarcophagus and began to investigate it for traps when Artemis discovered warnings written in Goblin-Scrawl:
        "Dis be da coffin of Bu-Morgul, DUNT OPEN Unda any circumstance. Himz a Vampirez!". Realizing the possibility of how dangerous Opening the coffin was, the party decided to leave the coffin be.
    They eventually discovered a room occupied by strange Insectoid creatures with Humanoid fore-limbs about the size of the Halfling Monk. The creatures apeared to be putting together a large piece of parchment that had been shredded. The strange creatures ceased their work when the party approached and attempted to communicate. The ant-like beings observed the party's action, but Tursomog eventually announced that the creatures were Outsiders from the Plane of Mechanus known as "Formians". These creatures appear to be greatly organized, seeing as how they are allied with Law. Tursomog then continued stating that the Formians before the party were worker-caste and relatively harmless.
    It was at that point that Sebastien and Artemis reported hearing the word "Curious?" spoken in their minds. The creatures had decided to engage in telepathic communication with the party!
    The Formians then began to communicate that they were summoned by Hexxe-Kaiser Shadow four decades ago to repair the complex before his disappearance. Since then they had remained locating damaged materials. The Formians indicated that they had also worked on the chamber where Bu-Morgul rested, and managed to trap the Warlord there but not before he had "disassembled" one of their comrades. 
    When asked about their desire to return to their native plane, The formians indicated that they had no known way to return home. After some discussion the party then used the Rod of Negation they obtained to break Shadow's Spell and the formians disappeared to their native plane.
        After finishing their exploration of the Seventh Level, they then proceeded downstairs to the eighth floor.

    Once they arrived, they entered into a large corridor with Pillars carved in the likeness of the swamp goddess, Djurgah. The party eventually made their way to a small enclosure With Three Large Lumps. Artemis and Tursomog made their way to investigate one of the lumps, and they realized that they were Sleeping Trolls! Artemis attempted to pull out his weapon when two of the creatures were awakened by his movements. The battle was joined as the creatures reared to attack the party. So eager were the trolls to attack at times they seemed to bite their own arms. Ishmael himself wound up tripping and knocking Grzah to the ground which enabled a troll to claw at the gargoyles hard skin. splinter, However was pounded and crushed by a troll as he bravely fought for Soveliss.
    Weycailin However turned the tide as His cockatrice "Stonebeak" Managed to Petrify one of the trolls, eventually the party overcame the Monstrous creatures, slaying the last troll with a flurry of attacks with flames and blades over coming the creatures regenerational ability!
    Investigating the enclosure, the party noticed that it was a long abandoned Shrine where Priests of the swampgoddess would pray. The Party then returned to the Surface to heal from their wounds and to mourn the loss of Splinter.


----------

